# Timeout on READ_DMA Microsoft Virtual PC 2007



## sneak (Feb 16, 2010)

Please help me out with this problem...When running FreeBSD on Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 I'm getting this error:


----------



## oliverh (Feb 16, 2010)

1) wrong subforum
2) wrong audience, tell Microsoft about the problem or try another virtual machine


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 16, 2010)

*Sticky: Posting in Howtos & FAQs*

[ moved ]


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2010)

What version of FreeBSD did you try?


----------

